# New to the site



## nochevys (Jul 12, 2011)

Howdy All,
I'm new to the site but have been haunting my yard for the last 4 years.
I'm just starting to break into pneumatics. I have alot to learn about those but I'm working on it. I want to build a coffin banger or something similar. My 1st animated prop will be a FCG I completed earlier this year

I'm from upstate NY near Syracuse. I think about halloween all the time. When I see junk on the side of the road I try & see if I can incorporate that into a prop. 

Thanks for letting me play on your site. Hope I get to know ya'll & don't annoy ya too bad...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome nochevys!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Nochevys! It's nice to have you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Chaos


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome, there are some great haunters here.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, hope you don't mind I drive my beloved Astro van lol


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------

